# Type the person above you based on avatar/signature/user name



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Another troll thread :laughing: but this one might be funny. 

*RULES:*
1. Don't take the typing as personal attacks to your own;
2. Explain why you think that way; 
3. Don't troll. 


* *






*BECAUSE I AM THE ONLY ALLOWED MUAHAHAH *


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

Based on your signature primarily, I see a 6.

The quote at the bottom seems as though it is suggesting that a world with excessive security is less secure, thus the negative connotation of relating it to a prison. It also suggests a suspicious view towards excessive government involvement and socialist policies. Almost as if to say, "If you expect someone else to handle your security, you're a fool".


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

1 or cp6 XD based on sig etc. There's frustration there and some anger? Unfortunately, I am not the best interpreter of gifs. LOL Words would've been nicer. :3
The avatar seems dejected and trying hard to appear unique- so maybe some line to 4 or 6.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I think sexual because of the quote. The booty don't lie? You mean like a prize? Maybe 3 for this but I'm going with the stereotype. Or maybe some id (I favor 7 for some reason). Sp could be a case, but not above sx. Formerly boss? That must be ID or power seeking. Your avatar looks confident. Being a Cosmic Orgasm just makes me think sx more and more. The Boogeyman? Oh, you must be nightmarish for some people in the forum. Your avatar also looks regal. There's a smirk there, of someone conceited or smug. As I said, comfortable in its own skin. It also looks unique, cultured, well-read. 7sx is my bet. Heart fix probably 3w4 and strong. Gut fix, mmm 1w2?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I see type 9-7-4. 

It seems so quiet, calm and steady, your avatar, lost in their inner world. That's why I see 9w1. The signature reminds me of 7's fantasying and escaping to new and exciting possibilities. But there is also a flair of 4 as for the solitude and standing alone, far away from the crowd that your avatar transmits.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I think that the signature is a mix of type 6, thanks to the mention that absolute security will destroy your freedom, so it could give a certain anti-authoritarian vibe, while the gif seems more happy and positive outlook. Could represent something like 6w7. Still I don't have any good interpretation of the avatar, I only could see that represents a warrior who probably took part on a bloody battle.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Typical INTJ mastermind thing going on :3 Nothing enneagram specific though.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

4w5 - 6w7 - 9w1


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@UndercoverInstigator

Some head type: Either 5 or 6. Your avatar made me chuckle, lol.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Welp I got 4 from looking at your signature, as it's more or less trying to dignify an intellectual persona, though I could see some traces of 5/6 in your avatar. Or just whatever naturally pessimistic enneatype would work really.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Some kind of phobic 6 - 9 combo, for SURE.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

4w5 9w1 6w7 @*Sixty Nein*


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

oops, you got there first


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Sixty Nein said:


> Welp I got 4 from looking at your signature, as *it's more or less trying to dignify an intellectual persona*, though I could see some traces of 5/6 in your avatar. Or just whatever naturally pessimistic enneatype would work really.


Could you explain what you mean about the part in bolded? It's interesting that you see pessimism where I see dark humour, which I find inspiring. But I do agree with you that I am highly image conscious. Do you mean that I wish to be viewed as intellectual? I'm confused by the use of the word, "dignify".

@kaleidoscope, since you got skipped: Your avatar screams 4, while you signature suggests 9.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Myoho Traveller said:


> Could you explain what you mean about the part in bolded? It's interesting that you see pessimism where I see dark humour, which I find inspiring. But I do agree with you that I am highly image conscious. Do you mean that I wish to be viewed as intellectual? I'm confused by the use of the word, "dignify".


Yes that is what I meant, and "dignify" in that case was probably meant to be to buffer up or to enhance that side of you. I can see how dark humour is inspiring, in the sort of way Jerry Springer is a inspiring.

As for the rabbies man, man I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

2w3-6w7-1w9 sp/so


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@Helios, your avatar suggests 1 and your Sarah McLachlan signature, suggests type 4 - both Sx.




Sixty Nein said:


> Yes that is what I meant, and "dignify" in that case was probably meant to be to buffer up or to enhance that side of you. I can see how dark humour is inspiring, in the sort of way Jerry Springer is a inspiring.
> 
> As for the rabbies man, man I honestly have no idea.


Well, not quite like Jerry Springer. :laughing:


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

Your avatar suggests a 4, the suffering of attempting to reach an unattainable goal. The quote from Oscar Wilde also suggests 4, a desire to be seen as deep.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmmm,

Maybe 4w5 6w7 1w9


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Myoho Traveller said:


> @_Helios_, your avatar suggests 1 and your Sarah McLachlan signature, suggests type 4 - both Sx.


Sarah McLachlan? More like Evans Blue haha.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never seen the picture in the avatar before. So, if there's some pop culture reference I am missing, that wouldn't surprise me XD. 

Anyway ,it is quite 6ish- a conflicted message about not believing what you see but believing what you're told. The obedience/disobedience dichotomy is a 6ish theme. 

The sig is very Sx 2ish, though you aren't . Overall, I get some kind of Sx/Sp 6-9w8-X impression based on sig+avatar. Knowing you, a 3 fix is obvious.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> I've never seen the picture in the avatar before. So, if there's some pop culture reference I am missing, that wouldn't surprise me XD.
> 
> Anyway ,it is quite 6ish- a conflicted message about not believing what you see but believing what you're told. The obedience/disobedience dichotomy is a 6ish theme.
> 
> The sig is very Sx 2ish, though you aren't . Overall, I get some kind of Sx/Sp 6-9w8-X impression based on sig+avatar. Knowing you, a 3 fix is obvious.


2w1 8w9 5w4 perhaps.. The bit about boss and the D.H. Lawrence quote made me think 8w9. And 5w4 because INTJ and the quote again


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

6w7...?

Sorry, I'm just curious to know how I will be typed according to my forum goodies.

Ignore the Enneagram in my signature. They're probably incorrect.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

A head type for sure and I inclined to think 6 just because 6 is more times associated with rebelliousness. You are Gryffinclaw, which makes me think you are a mix between intellect and courage, which also reinforces my idea of 6. Which wing? I don't know. True neutral? I suppose as a philosophical standpoint, maybe 5 or just Ti. Chaotic... ne? Or 7? Scarrdragon? Sounds not exactly 5ish or sx. I'm inclined towards 6w5 sx, but the instinct isn't as visible.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> A head type for sure and I inclined to think 6 just because 6 is more times associated with rebelliousness. You are Gryffinclaw, which makes me think you are a mix between intellect and courage, which also reinforces my idea of 6. Which wing? I don't know. True neutral? I suppose as a philosophical standpoint, maybe 5 or just Ti. Chaotic... ne? Or 7? Scarrdragon? Sounds not exactly 5ish or sx. I'm inclined towards 6w5 sx, but the instinct isn't as visible.


The avatar makes me think of one guy standing alone with the key to everything in front of him. I can't work out what it is though. And the signature emphasises the desire for peace and tranquillity. 

Soooo... 6w5 9w8 4w5


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

The whole undercover thing and ''surprise rabies'' kinda sounds 6ish. Leaning w7 because of the corny joke.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

@Blissful Melancholy 


i'd really have to read into it (since bits and pieces can all speak for something different, and i don't see any those piece reinforcing another... so): 

*sadness
*cynicism
*bitterness towards the things others too readily place value on
*fatalism 
*may have a pull to beauty but chooses or is drawn toward the side that isn't birthed from smiles/laughter--because it has an air of solidity, of familiarity--something real, maybe more understandable...?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Seems a little so-ish in terms of instincts, seeking fame, fortune, social recognition etc but not having it. Second gut logic, not so much 9 but could be either 8 or 1 really. Last one very sx.

Avatar more so or sx, with the focus on alienation and separation.

EDIT @Donovan eh fuck it lol. You got ahead of me.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

8w7 5w6 3w4 I reckon sp/sx @*ephemereality *


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

@Donovan

Your avatar gives me a 2w1 vibe.

A woman wanting to be attractive and loved while also appearing refined yet seductive.

EDIT: @UndercoverInstigator

Your username and avatar both seem like 6w7.

They are playful pokes at a world filled with surprise threats.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

@ephemereality

Uhh, I'm sensing so-last and probably sx-first, but especially so-last overall. Not really familiar with Noctis, but he emanates this cool/bored indifference and also gives off the vibe of someone who's in a power position (throne's a giveaway) and dangerous by the way he's sitting and his expression. It's like he's waiting for something more. I see 8w7 and 5w6, unsure of heart fix. 3?

Loool, ahh, had this page open for a little while and didn't realize others had already replied.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

@*Wandering Soul * 4w3 9w1 6w7 I reckon sx/sp


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

@Wandering Soul A romantic idealist 4w3-7w6-9w1.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

8w7 6w7 4w3 @*Phoenix_Rebirth *


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

@UndercoverInstigator your nickname and avatar gives a mixed idea of 6 and 7, so I think it's 6w7, while I can't read anything about the rest of your tritype, just a trollish vibe of your core.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> @_UndercoverInstigator_ your nickname and avatar gives a mixed idea of 6 and 7, so I think it's 6w7, while I can't read anything about the rest of your tritype, just a trollish vibe of your core.


1w9 6w5 4w5 @*Blue Flare * because of the focus on evil and villains. Also, being an INTJ I expect a strong enneagram 5 to be there.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Wandering Soul said:


> @ephemereality
> 
> Uhh, I'm sensing so-last and probably sx-first, but especially so-last overall. Not really familiar with Noctis, but he emanates this cool/bored indifference and also gives off the vibe of someone who's in a power position (throne's a giveaway) and dangerous by the way he's sitting and his expression. It's like he's waiting for something more. I see 8w7 and 5w6, unsure of heart fix. 3?
> 
> Loool, ahh, had this page open for a little while and didn't realize others had already replied.


Could you explain why so last?


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Could you explain why so last?


Oh sure. From what I can see, the signature plainly denotes a disregard for how others receive you, a piercing one that deters most people from expressing whiny, absurd opinions to you that would waste your time. If it doesn't discourage that, it seems like it could also serve as an opportunity for you to demonstrate just irrelevant their ideas are to you and how little you give a fuck if the situation calls for that. Overall, it shows a lack of patience for bullshit and indicates that you're not going to let others affect you as well—so there's a pronounced and detached independence. I don't see any desire to fit in/belong *and* not just that but I don't see a willingness at all to indulge in that sort of social game, either. Your avatar gave off that exact same vibe, too. That suggests so-last to me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

some sort of INFP 4w3/7w6/9w1 (in some order) Sexual


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> some sort of INFP 4w3/7w6/9w1 (in some order) Sexual


7w6 9w1 3w4


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

2w1, 9w1, 6w7


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

Has a rather Bohemian feel to it. 5w4.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Avatar: 4w5
Signature: 1w9


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Myoho Traveller said:


> Any particular reason?


Mainly the Shakespeare and Oscar Wilde quotes in the signature. Combined with your avatar of the person rolling something up the hill over and over, I got the impression of triple frustration.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Helios said:


> Mainly the Shakespeare and Oscar Wilde quotes in the signature. Combined with your avatar of the person rolling something up the hill over and over, I got the impression of triple frustration.


Avatar : 3w2 
Sig: 8w9

Also, about your sig, it's dodgy when it rhymes in a 0-B-0-B pattern, meaning the first and third lines should be rewritten.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd have to say 8w9 based on the avatar; regarding the signature, I'd have to say Type 6. There's something about the "research in order to avoid mistakes" that has "Six" written all over the place. Personal appreciation, nothing more.


----------



## Nympholept (Apr 6, 2015)

9w1, INFP, all things considered.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

7w6-9w1-something.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

^ 6w7 or 9w8. Something like that.

Someone do me.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am going to go with 7w8 sx or sp. 4w5-fixed, strong 4/5.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Username: 5w6, Avatar: also 5w6 Sigline: 4w5


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

^Overall 5w4/7w6-9w1-2w3


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd say 4w5-9w1-5w6 (not sure about the head fix though).


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

7w6 completely


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

7w8 2w3 1w9 so/sp


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

4w5 6w7 9w8 sp/sx


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

Maybe 9w8 so/sp, 946 tritype.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

9w1. 5-fixed. sp-strong. 459 tritype.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

5w6-4w5-9w1


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

@Vajra

8w7-3w2-7w6 Sp/Sx 
EEEENTJ


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

6w5-8w9-4w5 sx/sp


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Nickname 5w6
Avatar 5 or 9, it is similar to an avatar I had once (and that is in my sig instead)
Signature (not paying attention to typing) 9, sp-strong
Conclussion 9w1, 5w6-fixed, 459 tritype, sp/so.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

^ Taken together...

5w6

593 or 594 tritype

social


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Nickname: 4w5
Avatar: 5w4
Signature: 7w8 
So... I'd say 458 sp/sx


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

4w5-7w6-9w1 so/sp


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

5w4 9w8 4w3 so/sp


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

0+n*1 said:


> I am going to go with 7w8 sx or sp. 4w5-fixed, strong 4/5.


I really dunno. I guess 5w6 but I barely know enneagram; I'm mostly here to get typed but some random people who know nothing about me.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> 5w4 9w8 4w3 so/sp


6w5, my bad.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

QuickTwist said:


> 6w5, my bad.


Was that directed at me according to my ~vibe?~ sorry, I'm confused


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

justforthespark said:


> Was that directed at me according to my ~vibe?~ sorry, I'm confused


It was the avatar >.<


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I will do that.

Username: mmm, my first thought was 7
Avatar: 5. 8-fixed.
Signature (without looking at the types): ?

I'm going to say you are a 5w6 or 6w5, 8-fixed, heart fix unknown. I doubt 2-fixed. So tritype is 358, 458, 368 or 468. Instinct unknown, I have the impression you are sp-strong.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

5w6, 9w1, 2w3?
Based on user and avatar


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Name: 9, inclined to say 8-winged, either sp or so depending on the approach
Avatar: Withdrawn type, sp-dom, maybe sp/sx
Signature: 9w1, then 5
Conclussion: 9w1, sp-dom, 5-fixed, image-fix missing, tritype X59.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanatesque said:


> ^Overall 5w4/7w6-9w1-2w3


Wow! That's very close. Can you tell me why?


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Name: 7(w6) and then 5(w4) or 1(w9), I can see sp, so and sx for different reasons.
Avatar: First thought is 6.
Signature: Idealist/relating and positive, 7w6 or 9w1. Some social.
Conclussion: 7w6, so-dom (So/sx), 9w1-fixed, image fix either 2 or 3, tritype 379 or 279.


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

0+n*1 said:


> Name: 7(w6) and then 5(w4) or 1(w9), I can see sp, so and sx for different reasons.
> Avatar: First thought is 6.
> Signature: Idealist/relating and positive, 7w6 or 9w1. Some social.
> Conclussion: 7w6, so-dom (So/sx), 9w1-fixed, image fix either 2 or 3, tritype 379 or 279.


5w6, 2w1, 9w1?


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> sp/sx


You're not the first one to say my signature is sp-like, and soc-last. I'm curious to know what it is that gives that vibe.

Also, skip me and type the person/people above me.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Chesire Tower said:


> Wow! That's very close. Can you tell me why?


Avatar, your name, and the Cheshire Cat gives me 7w6 vibes. Your Kafka quote possibly indicates a 5-fix (more 5w4 than 5w6 when looking at it in relation to everything else). The Wilde quote indicates someone with a 7-fix/core and a 4-fix. Overall, I get a sense of someone who has a positive outlook, has a rich imagination, and is a child at heart. I would either say 7w6-9w1-2w3 or 7w6-9w1-4w3. As for instinctual variants, definitely not sp-dom. I would say So/Sx.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

9w8-6w7-2w1 sx/sp


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Very 9ish avatar. 9s love vast but serene landscapes. The vivid and rich colors deviates into 4.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> You could have suggested it the first time.


I feel like this innocent game is a lurking trap for me

(Krayfish) 6w5 9w1 3w2 so/sp


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

2w3-7w6-9w8 so/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Nissa Nissa said:


> I feel like this innocent game is a lurking trap for me


I don't know what you mean.

2w3 7w6 1w2, so/sp because the woman in your avatar looks exceptionally bored and I remember you as that one time you showed up as a barefoot peasant-looking girl to a costume thing. Maybe you have a 1w2 sx/so or so/sx puritan thing going on.

@owlet ok few tweaks 4w5 5w6 1w2 sp/sp/sp


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Type 4 because that guy looks edgy (for lack of not only a better term but also mental energy).


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeffrei said:


> Type 4 because that guy looks edgy (for lack of not only a better term but also mental energy).


He's rather melodramatic, isn't he?










I'll go with 7w6 so/sp for you (also for lack of mental energy).

People are free to skip me.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

5w4


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

6w5


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

4w5


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

7w6 (9w8 4w5 so/sp)


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

8w9


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

2w1


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w7 3w4 5w6 so/sx


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Quick said:


> 4w5 based on sig.
> 
> Likely INXP
> 
> My avatar is an artistic representation of Miyamoto Musashi in case that isn't clear.




Miyamoto Musashi is an ISTP...


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

G.13 said:


> Miyamoto Musashi is an ISTP...


I am aware.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

5w6 4w3 8w9 sp/sx


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

4w3


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

3w2


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

3w4 5w4 8w9 so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 4w3 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

6


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

5w6 8w7 3w2 sp/sx


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

7w6 2w3 9w1 so/sp


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

4w5 cp6w7 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

8w9 5w6 4w3 sp/so


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

5w6 so/sp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

4w5 sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

6w7 8w9 2w3 sx/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

4w3 sp/sx


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

1w2 sx/sp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

9w8 so/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

3w2 7w6 9w1 sx/so


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

3w4 so/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

6w7 4w3 8w7 so/sp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

6w7


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

5w6


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

4w3


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

8w7


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

3w2 6w7 9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Iii


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Crowbo 6w7 9w8 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

@Hicks

Avatar/Profile Picture: 368 in some order. Some sort of ExTx.
Signature: Type 7, ESFP, sx/so?
Username: not sure, maybe a Se type though

Overall ESTP 6w7 8w7 3w2 sx/so or something


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

INxP type 4 sx/sp


----------



## Gashina (Jun 27, 2019)

ESFJ 3w4 sx/sp. The username gave me the MBTI type, the avatar supports the Enneagram.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar: I'd say 6w5 4w3 9w1 sp/sx. Maybe IxFP for MBTI.

Username: Hard to type a term like this. Seems like something an xxFP would use, more S? And some sort of heart type for enneagram I guess.

So overall ISFP 6w5 4w3 9w1 sp/sx.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Avatar: 9 or 4. Very Fi influenced otherwise. 

Username: 6 for nothing too derivative. 

Signature: Very 4ish 

In turn, 469 or 496, with sp/sx, my lady.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Avatar: ISTP 7w8 sx

Username: ENTP 7w8 sp

Signature: ENTP 6w7 sx


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Avatar: ISTP 8w7 sp

Username: ENTP 7w6 so

Signature: INFP 6w5 sx


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Avatar: ISTP 6w7 so (I don't know what it's from though)

Username: ISFP 9w1 sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar: Very Ni and F. So either an ISFP with stronger Ni or INFJ. And honestly something along the 146 tritype and so blind.
Username: Something IxFx by vibes. 269 maybe.
Signature: sp/sx, but a compliant type. 126?

So overall I'd say INFJ 621 sp/sx.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

ENTP 9w8-4w3-6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

INFJ


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

avatar: exfp e738
siggy: xsfp 
username: ?? 

getting pe as either dominant or aux, so some sort of fp! exfp (s > n [if we ignore for a sec ur siggy indicates ur mbti type]) 3w4 > 7w6 > 8w9 sx/so


----------



## fatgurl (Mar 13, 2021)

enneagram 749 sp/sx


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

maybe INFJ 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

INFP lmao


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I won't count the signature because it's just type info and that would probably defeat the purpose of the thread if I used that.

Avi: ISTP 8 sp/sx 
Username: Well, it feels like something I'd see in a scientific textbook.... INTP 5w6


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

Avatar: INFJ 9w1 so/sp
Username: xNTP 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

ISFP


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ENFP



Allostasis said:


> INFP lmao


I know this is an old post already, but what? This is a troll right? In what any shape I am Fi - Ne? Notice it was added with "Lmao" this is lowkey mocking.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Charus said:


> ENFP
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an old post already, but what? This is a troll right? In what any shape I am Fi - Ne? Notice it was added with "Lmao" this is lowkey mocking.


Indeed, you seem to be right. Ne doesn't make much sense.


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

Realized this is in the Enneagram forum.

Avatar: 8w9 853 sp/sx
Username: 5w6 583 sp/sx
Didn't do signature because it only contains his types in different systems/models.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Avatar: 4w3 459 sp/so
Username: 2w1 279 so/sx


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

ENTJ


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

ESTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP


----------

